# Wood magazine chamfer plane



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to build the chamfer plane featured in woo magazine #162 from April/May 2005. The article points to a source that no longer sells the plane blade. Does anyone have recommendations on where to purchase the blade? The blade size is: 1/16 thick, 1×1 7/8"

I googled it but haven't had any luck finding one.

thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's one for you to consider. Look at the replacement blade, pretty reasonable cost too.

www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41197&cat=1,41182


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The one Karen suggested looks good. Is the 1" dimension width?

Perhaps one of the clearance blades from woodcraft. I did not see any measurements on the woodcraft site.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080170/26542/Pinnacle--Replacement-Plane-Blades-for-Veritas-Chair-Makers-Scraper-Straight-Blade-HCS.aspx


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you Kay and Wayne


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

You could mille one from hss steel *high speed steel* or an old chisel or another plane blade could be perhaps milled if you had a milling machine. Alistair


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Or you could just modify the plane to fit whatever iron you can
get easily. That's what I'd do. I've made several specialty planes
just sizing the designs to Stanley block plane irons and grinding
the iron to the profile, if necessary.


----------

